# Tsunami Videos!



## Guest (Dec 28, 2004)

Here are some videos taken by tourists of the psuami washing ashore at various Asian beach resorts. What a nightmare!

Some of these are longer versions of the 3-second sound bites you've seen on the news. 
Here's the link: http://video.contemporaryinsanity.org/modu...&catid=&topic=3


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Wow.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Damn those places are beautiful. They went from paradise to destroyed in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

That's just horrible..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

hhhhooooo rreee ssshhhiiittt


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

wow that is nasty! surfs up dude!


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Linkie no workie!!

My boss is from Thailand, in fact he just got back from there a few weeks ago... I really hope his Family is OK... I'm on vacation and haven't talked to him in a week and a half...


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

The videos and pictures of that disaster are awe inspiring. That is some of the saddest sh*t I have ever seen. My prayers go out to all those involved.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Boo it's not working


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

not working bullsnake


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

Warning: main(index.php): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /home/httpd/vhosts/contemporaryinsanity.org/subdomains/video/httpdocs/modules.php on line 7

Fatal error: main(): Failed opening required 'index.php' (include_path='.:/usr/share/pear') in /home/httpd/vhosts/contemporaryinsanity.org/subdomains/video/httpdocs/modules.php on line 7

Crap.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

sh*t the link dont work


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

This sucks. Its not working.....why?


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

booo, it's not working. probably went over the download limit on the host server.. =\


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

I broke down the link to a simpler form: Click here


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Natt King Shoal said:


> I broke down the link to a simpler form: Click here
> [snapback]819208[/snapback]​


link is slow as hell...


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

Filo said:


> link is slow as hell...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just saved the files to my hard drive and watched them (I hope you have high-speed!).


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Natt King Shoal said:


> I just saved the files to my hard drive and watched them (I hope you have high-speed!).
> [snapback]819213[/snapback]​


The links wont download. I tried right click save as.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

links don't work for me


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

*no workie for me neiher!! DAMN IT...*


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

same here both of those dam 2 links aint working..cmon i wanna see that big ass wave


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Those links suck. Want to see the power of nature.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

yes the links do suck


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

you guys have to consider that there isnt alot of these videos on the net yet so the ones that are available are circulating the forums like wild fire and the servers are getting slammed!

you have atleast 30 people from this site alone trying to hit it on the same day plus thousands of others.. the server may have crashed or is just gettgin so much traffic its going to be slow..


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

all i can say is thats awesome, yet sucks for them. You gotta love living in missouri.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2004)

Yeah, I think that site with the videos got overloaded.

In the meantime, look at this picture: Viewer Discretion Advised


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Yeah, I think that site with the videos got overloaded.
> 
> In the meantime, look at this picture: Viewer Discretion Advised
> [snapback]820072[/snapback]​


Im speechless


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wach a couple of the videos. Awesome power! Mother nature can pack a punch


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

all i can say is WOW


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

i would have loved to been on top of that roof







adrenalin junkie


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

can somebody just post the pic rather than links? None of the links provided here work for me. Damnit i want to see this stuff!!


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

scary. i will stick in ohio. the only thing that i have to worry about is snow.


----------

